# Ceramic heat emitters for pygmy hedgehog



## Rocketqueencass (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi all. 
Firstly, I apologise for my ignorance.
I am picking up my hoglet in a few weeks... All is ready except for our heat source. I have a vivarium and have been advised to use a CHE . I thought this would be simple but for me, it's not.
I don't want a huge one in the viv, just something discreet. I keep finding emitters but the small print says I need this that and the other, which is where I get lost!
If someone could tell me all the bits I need I would so grateful! Can anybody on here please help me? 

Thank you.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

hogs dont need much extra in terms of heat - If your viv is a standard one you are going to need to do something to increase the ventilation.

You need a heat source and also a thermostat to control the heat source - exactly what is going to depend on the size and shape of your viv. 

I would think about using a reptile radiator on a pulse thermostat -or an ahs heater with a guard on it. (these have a built in stat)


----------



## Rocketqueencass (Jun 24, 2013)

My viv is 36x18x18. I have fitted the viv with extra vents already.


Not heard of a reptile radiator, will look into it, thanks.


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

You'll need a ceramic bulb, a 100watt will do the job nicely and a bracket to hold it into place.. you can buy the bulbs off ebay for cheap. Then ensure you buy a pulse thermostat, I recommend the Habistat ones (I think swell reptiles have got them on sale atm) to control the temperature. I have used this set up for a long time with my hogs, I've had no problems.
:2thumb:


----------



## CadetChik (Jul 8, 2013)

ChazzieJo said:


> You'll need a ceramic bulb, a 100watt will do the job nicely and a bracket to hold it into place.. you can buy the bulbs off ebay for cheap. Then ensure you buy a pulse thermostat, I recommend the Habistat ones (I think swell reptiles have got them on sale atm) to control the temperature. I have used this set up for a long time with my hogs, I've had no problems.
> :2thumb:


You shouldn't use ceramic bulbs with an APH, they cause skin cancer, and aren't generally very good for them. 

I would personally suggest a heat mat, although none of my hogs have one as my room is always pretty warm no matter what time of day or night it is. I just use a thermostat to make sure there is a constant temp of around 23 degrees.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

CadetChik said:


> You shouldn't use ceramic bulbs with an APH, they cause skin cancer, and aren't generally very good for them.
> 
> I would personally suggest a heat mat, although none of my hogs have one as my room is always pretty warm no matter what time of day or night it is. I just use a thermostat to make sure there is a constant temp of around 23 degrees.


How do they cause skin cancer? Why is a mat any different? Genuinely interested in the answer


----------



## boa (Mar 11, 2007)

Unless the CHE's somehow emit UV in high doses I cant see how they can possibly cause skin cancer. I use a one foot greenhouse tubular heater, very cheap and incredibly reliable.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

boa said:


> Unless the CHE's somehow emit UV in high doses I cant see how they can possibly cause skin cancer. I use a one foot greenhouse tubular heater, very cheap and incredibly reliable.


That's what I was thinking but still interested in case I've missed something


----------

